# Insulation - Rockwool vs Fiberglass



## Mellissam

What's everybody using? In the past I've been using Roxul (rockwool), but I got a delivery of fiberglass (by mistake) and I am thinking hmmm, maybe I ought to get this stuff taken back and get my Roxul. I vaguely remember pink is bad stuff to work with, itchy etc. etc. I like roxul because it maintains its shape and is easy to cut. After a little googling, it appears it is better for R value per inch, better fire resistance, better soundproofing and is hydrophobic. Is this hype or what...I see pink is slightly less expensive, but my lungs cannot take anymore abuse...
Anybody who deals with insulation for a living care to chime in...do I have to wear a canister type mask or will a N95 paper mask do?


----------



## hdavis

The advantages of rockwool are as you said. Fiberglass is cheaper, that's it. The new fiberglass is coated, so it isn't as itchy. Also, how well the batt holds it's shape depends on the maker - John Mansfield makes batts that are stiffer and hold their thickness better for install compared to Corning.

A paper mask will do.

Better R value, won't wick moisture - go get your Roxul.


----------



## r4r&r

I worked the hopper for about 2 weeks once, a long time ago, and all we did was rockwool and man I hate that crap. Nothing I could do to keep that stuff off of me and the rocks were like little razors. I was making good money for a 19 year old kid but I couldn't take it. I'll take fiberglass any day over rockwool just because of that experience.

It always amazed me that the guy in the attics could come out of it in the middle of August, in Texas, with a beard covered with that crap and just brush it out with his hand and it was no big deal.


----------



## rustyjames

I hate even looking at fiberglass, and only use Roxul :thumbsup: The only problem I have with Roxul is getting it, the local yard doen't carry it so I have to get it from Lowes, which can get time consuming.


----------



## Jdub2083

Never used Roxul before, only fiberglass and celulose blow in. I do like JM over OC. Seems to cut a little easier and looks cleaner to me. The new stuff isn't too itchy anymore. Does make me sneeze like a mofo though, mask or not. :laughing:


----------



## madmax718

Roxul is better in almost every way- I like it alot. Problem is getting it, and pricing. Your looking at almost double the cost per sq foot. plus if your installing over existing fiberglass, the weight of roxul will crush exisiting fiberglass making the R value much less of the old insulation. It also doesn't come faced around here.


----------



## Brian Peters

r4r&r said:


> I worked the hopper for about 2 weeks once, a long time ago, and all we did was rockwool and man I hate that crap. Nothing I could do to keep that stuff off of me and the rocks were like little razors. I was making good money for a 19 year old kid but I couldn't take it. I'll take fiberglass any day over rockwool just because of that experience.
> 
> It always amazed me that the guy in the attics could come out of it in the middle of August, in Texas, with a beard covered with that crap and just brush it out with his hand and it was no big deal.


The stuff the OP is talking about is in batts..


----------



## SLSTech

:whistling Send it back 

In all honesty both products are good when properly installed - the catch is very few people can install fiberglass properly (no compressions, voids, etc...)


----------



## r4r&r

Brian Peters said:


> The stuff the OP is talking about is in batts..


Yep realize that but that's how traumatized I am over two decades later, I won't even use it in batts. :laughing:


----------



## hdavis

The miss spent part of my youth was rolling around in attics installing the old, itchy fiberglass batts Hard hat, mask, gloves, jump suit, boots, and it still was like bathing in it. Sweating just makes it worse.


----------



## Mellissam

Thanks guys. Getting it swapped out, except they don't carry R32...
Soooo, I'll be sticking Roxul in walls and ceiling and have to pucker up and stick pink in the floors...yeah, the thought of wearing a hazmat suit is making me ill. 
I thought about layering what they have (Roxul) to fill a 2x10 void but then it gets expensive and just more headache. 

If I wasn't so cynical...I'd swear the local dealer was trying to dump the pink on me...it was just a couple of months ago he sent me Roxul for another shed....

The poster who has an aversion to Roxul reminded me why I feel the same about pink/white...had to circ saw the sheathing underside a cottage stuffed with pink (3ft crawlspace)...of course, I sawed pink. Stuff was floating everywhere, and I was Stupid without a mask. Probably shortened my life with that stunt. 

BTW - price differential isn't double...about a 25% premium for Roxul over pink.


----------

